# warranty on finishing



## jett_painting (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys, just wondering if I could get some opinions....
We finished a house about two months ago (it was cold and raining during most of the job) and everything looked perfect when we left. I've been by there a time or two since then, and there are a few places where I'm getting some fine cracks in corners. The contractor asked me to fix them and I of course agreed. It just got me thinking though about the weather conditions during the job and now it is warming up considerably during the day ( in the hi 70's as opposed to the low 40's) and I am wondering if that has something to do with the problem. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutly, the temp. can play a huge part in the expanding and contraction of the finish, also the board. The place should have been dried out before the primer though. However, I would not do it as a warrenty job. What is your warrenty policy? If it was caused by no fault of your own, I would charge for it. unless you just wanna be a nice guy.


----------



## krobinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting area of discussion. I would like to know how most people handle their warranty "callbacks". We seem to be getting more and more as the pace of construction around here is blistering. We get alot of calls regarding what is obviously movement cracks in both ceilings and angles sometimes over windows or doors. I attribute this to seasonal weather and inadequate lumber drying as well as poorly maintained site temperatures.

I am interested in knowing how you guys handle these things that the customer tries to blame on you but is blatantly caused by conditions beyond our control?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

In residential, it all starts from the fountion up... Will the foundation settle over time? Yes (piles reduce this possibilty)... Does wood framing expand and contract with temp and moisture conditions?? Yes... Does proper boarding make a difference (seems in the right places to avoid movement)?? Yes!!!

So many variables out of your control... When I was doing residential taping I had a guaranty on my work (not a warranty)... When asked by clients what that meant, I told them exactly what I just said... Too many variables out of my control... They would ask what the guaranty was??? I told them, I guaranty that the work will be done in the proper way (according to code) and they will be completely satisfied with the finished product!!! When they asked about possible cracks etc... I told them give me a call and I'll come take a look (small cracks I'd be willing to repair, if the actual drywall cracked - that's a different story)!!! That's completely out of my control (and have seen it many times)...


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Good topic.......*

I tell the customer upfront that due to settling over the next few years they will without a doubt have a few minor cracks. I also tell (home builders) them they are entitled to 1 free touchup....they can use it anytime within 2 years....no questions asked. Obviously you gotta pick and choose which customers you will offer the free touch up to. I suggest being upfront. It seems that all these home owners are pretty aware that houses settle because when I bring it up, I have never once had a negative response. Typically I explain to the customer. it's ok to pick the house apart....find every crack you can before I get there, mark the cracks with blue painters tape. I will pull the tape off as I move along,and WOOLAH!! Done. After those repairs, all future services will need to be paid for. My summary........ALWAYS DO REPAIRS AT LEAST ONCE FOR FREE. That's just good business.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I include a point-up in my contract, after primer, and a clause the builders/contractors can opt for if they want which is a final point up during punch out for an extra $3.00/board. Some use it, some don't. I also have a 1 year warrenty on all labor and material. However, it has to be caused my us. Well fix anything we did, such as improper hanging, or if there is alot of shallow spots that show up @ the joints. I've never had to do any warrenty work though, commercial or residential. I act as general on alot of build outs so I feel more comfortable when I know the ENTIRE project was built the way I want from the start. But they can't exercise that warrenty on cracks from settling, expanding or contraction, or improper installation of doors or windows.

Thats my policy


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> I tell the customer upfront that due to settling over the next few years they will without a doubt have a few minor cracks. I also tell (home builders) them they are entitled to 1 free touchup....they can use it anytime within 2 years....no questions asked. Obviously you gotta pick and choose which customers you will offer the free touch up to. I suggest being upfront. It seems that all these home owners are pretty aware that houses settle because when I bring it up, I have never once had a negative response. Typically I explain to the customer. it's ok to pick the house apart....find every crack you can before I get there, mark the cracks with blue painters tape. I will pull the tape off as I move along,and WOOLAH!! Done. After those repairs, all future services will need to be paid for. My summary........ALWAYS DO REPAIRS AT LEAST ONCE FOR FREE. That's just good business.:thumbsup:


X2.


----------



## Jcllc (Dec 8, 2006)

Drywall1 said:


> X2.


X3.:thumbup:


----------



## Kamala (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been doing service/warrenty work for 10 years. 

The last 5 years the quality of lumber and the open concept design of homes has resulted in a huge increase in repairs. 

I've seen lumber and design so bad, it is just unbelieveable. These are 400,000 and up homes.

It will depend on the agreement with the builder and homeowner how much will be fixed a year or two down the road.

The warrenty price is in the original drywall bid and is around $1-$2 a sheet, depending on the design of the house.

MJ


----------

